# Setting Valve lash help



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I need to adjust my lash, did a bunch of reading and watched a few videos. Then I got to actually trying the task myself and came across something I didn't see in the videos or mentioned in articles. What is this bar and how can I get these adjusted?

Also, does the 455 turn clockwise or counter-clockwise (when standing in front of the car looking at the engine).

Thanks!

Here is one good article I read:
Pontiac Rocker Arm Adjustment

And the video I watched:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a stud girdle. I have them on my motor too. It's purpose is to add rigidity to the studs so they don't deflect as much under spring pressure at rpm, keeping everything nice and consistent, valve timing wise. To set the valve lash, loosen (no need to remove) those 4 bolts along the "side" of the red bar to relax the clamping action on the rocker adjusting nuts. Loosen both sides, go though your lash adjusting procedure, then DON"T FORGET TO RE-TIGHTEN THE BOLTS!!! The last thing you need is for one of those bolts to back out and start rattling around in your motor.

One other thing. That adjusting seqeunce you found in the link, over on PSP. It's good and it works, unless you've got a really rowdy cam with lots of duration and overlap, in which case it may not ensure that the lifter is on the cam base circle all the time. It takes a little longer to do, but it's "safer" to adjust all 8 intake valves one at a time, in firing order sequence. Turn the engine over by hand until you see the exhaust valve for cylinder #1 just beginning to open. Adjust the intake for #1. Next turn until you see the exhaust for #8 opening, then do #8 intake --- continue all through the firing order (18436572) until you've adjusted all 8 intake valves. Now start over until you see the Intake valve for #1 just starting to CLOSE - adjust #1 exhaust valve --- etc. through the firing order again until you've done all the exhaust valves.

Bear


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Does the top of your distributor cap say DUI 18V? Some one loved that car buddy.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

likethat said:


> Does the top of your distributor cap say DUI 18V? Some one loved that car buddy.


LOL, yep, that cars got the good stuff, don't think it's 18V though.
Bear got it, follow his procedure.
That motor has a bunch of money in it, no expense spared. The number 5 rocker looks real crooked, hopefully that's just from being loose. Be careful, run the valves twice if you are unsure, the feeler gauge should have a little resistence when you slide it in, not much.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.

I thought that one looked crooked too, should I be able to wiggle/twist the rockers side to side? The rockers without much tension I could move them left/right a good 1/4 inch or more.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

'Some' movement is normal when there's no tension on the pushrod/rocker/valve. If you're concerned about it, leave the valve covers off and spin the motor over with the starter, or even start it and let it run a few seconds. However the rockers align themselves is going to be where they'll be when the motor's running. Once the rocker tip contacts the top of the valve stem and the valve spring tension comes into play, those pressures will "force" the rocker into a certain alignment and that's where it will stay whenever it's under load. Whatever slight movement there might be when all that tension is absent usually is harmless and inconsequencial. If you can observe a rocker "flopping around" and wobbling side-to-side significantly when the engine's running, then that might be a cause for concern.

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You are def getting a learning experience with this car, you will be the knowledge guy real soon.. People will ask, where did you learn that.. Just hope you dont' hurt anything in the process, but all is good. And you thought you were just buying a cammed up GTO with no issues.. Nice car, and congrats on learning to drive a stick without frying the clutch.


----------

